# Happy Birthday, Lady M!



## monty (Jul 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Lady M! Here's wishing lots of smiles and remember that today is YOUR day! Do as you wish, insist on being waited on hand and foot and most importantly...All your favorite foods have no calories today!
Many Happy Returns!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a day late, but Happy Birthday to you Lady Michelle!!


----------



## buzzard (Jul 28, 2006)

wow i completely missed it

happy belated!!!!!!!!!

i made you some of my famous (in my mind) smoked pork loin, but i lost your addy. sorry


----------

